# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tonka's Tank



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

My slightly overgrown 5 month old tank. No algae to speak of thanks to 6 3" SAE's 13 otto's and an unknown number of Amano and cherry shrimp - oh, and the only thing that I think makes a difference is 20+ ppm CO2 and well-balanced ferts!


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

My slightly overgrown 5 month old tank. No algae to speak of thanks to 6 3" SAE's 13 otto's and an unknown number of Amano and cherry shrimp - oh, and the only thing that I think makes a difference is 20+ ppm CO2 and well-balanced ferts!


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

very nice


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I actually like the plants right up against the front of the tank--it makes you want to look behind them, feels like the aquascape continues off into the right, and gives you the impression of depth.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

very nice. Is this "scaped"? What are you planning to do with it in the future? Also.. what's the UFO at the top there?! 

well done.


----------

